# auto care - your tips



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey everyone,

What do you all use to keep your chrome rims looking hot? When I first bought my car, the rims were so dang shiney..you couldn't look straight at them when it was sunny out. (k..maybe a bit exagerated). I wana restore that nice shine to them. I heard about Mothers brand cleaner..how is that? Can I use it on my exhaust as well?

And I heard that it wasn't a good idea to wash your car in the winter time. What's the deal with that? Anyone living in toronto know's that winter time means salt, grime and black snow all over the car and after a few days, you get a thick coat of guck covering your car. I don't want to wait till the summer time fearing it might thicken and dry up causing stains.

What do you guys recommend.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

It's OK to wash the car in winter. Zaino products are the best I've ran across. Most people have never heard of'em, but when you check car care boards, you'll find out about Zaino. Not available in stores, and I'm not sure how you could get some in Canada, but I think there is a way. Google for Zaino.


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice. Someone recommended mothers but i can't remember where it was. I heard you could also use it on exhaust..and even jewellery.

I can order Zaino off the web. 

For the winter washing..I heard it from more than one person that the cold water isn't good for the body..but It didn't sound right to me. When it snows or rains in the winter time..the water mounting on the body is 5 times colder than what you would wash your car with.


----------

